# Only one hatched



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

A few of you remember my paranoia about a week and a half ago. Fast forward to today. I went to band the baby and only one hatched and the other died =(

Does this happen often? It looks like it died during the hatching process as i can see the baby and only part of the egg is cracked. Is there anything I need to worry about or is this "nature"? 

I didn't check on the other one because the first one hatched and I didnt want to mess with them while they were in their process...


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

thatshimman said:


> A few of you remember my paranoia about a week and a half ago. Fast forward to today. I went to band the baby and only one hatched and the other died =(
> 
> Does this happen often? It looks like it died during the hatching process as i can see the baby and only part of the egg is cracked. Is there anything I need to worry about or is this "nature"?
> 
> I didn't check on the other one because the first one hatched and I didnt want to mess with them while they were in their process...


Yes this is a part of nature, as sometimes one lives. Leave them alone as nature takes course. Unless you see stange behaviour in the hatchling.

Lucas


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

It does happen I just had a pair on eggs, only one hatched out I noticed the day before that one of the eggs was cracked open more then the other that evening the first egg hatched I waited one more day to see if the other egg was showing signs of hatching it had a small opening in the shell so I figured it was on its way to hatch another day went by 2 days total from the first egg hatching still nothing then I noticed the opening of the egg was dry so I peeled away a little of the shell to see if it would help but the baby was motion less  so I gently picked away the rest of the shell the baby was there but it was to late. My uncle is a long time racing pigeon fancier also. he mentioned to me when u see that happening to an egg after the first egg has hatched and your going on day 2. spray the egg with a spray bottle lite mist and place back in the nest and keep any eye on it sometimes the baby gets weak when pecking his way out and stops pecking. u can peel away a little of the shell to help the baby hatch out spraying the egg softens the shell so it's easier for te baby to peck his way out. having an opening in the egg drys out the moisture in the shell and the baby suffercates it does suck but thats part of nature. the pair did raise one healthy silver hen and there second round of eggs hatched today both of them


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes nature is very cruel. If u want ur babies to live i suggest please di intervin if nessecary. 

Two days ago if u would just work up alittle earlier to feed my birds then probably one of my chick could have survived. Unforrunally the chick fell off its nest onto the wet floor and it die due to coldness. 

If I could have went 1 hour earlier I probably could have save it.


----------



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

last Friday i had a similar situation, only one of the eggs hatched, the other one did not, the egg had a little opening and when i opened it the baby was dead motionless. One of my friend told me to help them next time peeling the shelf a bit or wetting it but not letting water get into the egg. should i do this???


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Also you can let the parent's bathe around the time the eggs are hatching. The moisture on their feathers wil help moisten the membrane on the egg and help to prevent it from drying out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, letting the parents bathe while sitting on the eggs helps to add moisture which helps in the hatching process. But also disease can do this. Salmonella will cause this also. Are mice getting in? You should check on babies to be sure they are being fed and are alright. It can avoid problems that you might find, rather than waiting til it's time to band them.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

milo38 said:


> last Friday i had a similar situation, only one of the eggs hatched, the other one did not, the egg had a little opening and when i opened it the baby was dead motionless. One of my friend told me to help them next time peeling the shelf a bit or wetting it but not letting water get into the egg. should i do this???


That advise was also givin to me I guess if it helps it's worth the try


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They don't always make it. now with that said some are cracking eggs open when they see the first hatchling.. DO NOT DO THIS, the two eggs do not always hatch at the same time..in fact more often do not.. even a day apart. helping a hatchling out of his egg can just kill it..but there can be a time to do that, it just depends. some say if he can not make it out of the shell then he is a weak hatchling and probably won't live long anyway..so if say an egg is hatching and it takes more than three days then you may want to try to help it. otherwise stay out of the way. offering the parents bath water is a good tip.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> They don't always make it. now with that said some are cracking eggs open when they see the first hatchling.. DO NOT DO THIS, the two eggs do not always hatch at the same time..in fact more often do not.. even a day apart. helping a hatchling out of his egg can just kill it..but there can be a time to do that, it just depends. some say if he can not make it out of the shell then he is a weak hatchling and probably won't live long anyway..so if say an egg is hatching and it takes more than three days then you may want to try to help it. otherwise stay out of the way. offering the parents bath water is a good tip.


That makes sense Spirit wings mine was going on day 3 thats why I got concerned and tried to help out. that was the first time that has happend to me. hopefuly the last it sucks waiting all that time to see your eggs hatch and then something like that happens but like many have mentioned thats part of the game


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the insight. I dont think there are any rodents getting in as I have this locked up pretty tight and my aviary is wrapped in hardwire. All the other babies are doing fine. Thanks again everyone


----------

